# Montana Retriever Club Trial / Billings , Mt 8/22-24/2014



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

If you have info on the trial, Please post it for the rest of us to see , thanks


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone have the open call backs?


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Open callbacks 
2,3,6,9,11,14,17,20,27,29,30,32,35,37,43,44,46,47,48,53,58


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to 3rd Series (unofficial)

1, 4, 5, 6, 13, 15, 17, 18

20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 29

30, 31, 33


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to the 4th series. 11 dogs. 

4, 5, 6, 15, 17

20, 21, 24, 25, 29, 30


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Amateur Results

1st - 5 Ammo - Bill Petrovish 10th All age Win this year

2nd - 25 Kid - Breck Howard

3rd - 20 Matte - Ron Adlington

4th - 30 Smoke - Terry Scott

No Jams... Congrats to all!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Derby results (unofficial)

1st Grant - Ed Nesselroad
2nd Thor - Ron Reitz
3rd Shiner - John van der Lee
4th Stryker - Breck Howard
RJ Hattie - Mark Madore
J Queenie - Clint Avant

From what I heard, this was a very tough Derby. Congrats to all.


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations Bill and Ammo!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

huntinman said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> *1st - 5 Ammo - Bill Petrovish 10th All age Win this year*
> 
> ...


What a Team.....outstanding, hope to see them this week


also big Congrats to Ms. Valerie Martin on Kid's 2nd Place,nice job on Dr.Breck Howard as the handler


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone know the Open results for this trial? Nothing on EE yet...


----------



## krapwxman (May 24, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Anyone know the Open results for this trial? Nothing on EE yet...


2nd hand info, not sure about jams...

1st - 48
2nd - 46
3rd - 11
4th - 20


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Bill and Micki and to a really outstanding lab, Ammo.


----------

